# Hlektronika.gr > Site & Forum >  >  προφίλ άλλου χρήστη

## her

Χωρίς να κάνω κάποια προσπάθεια hack απλά πατώντας στην κεντρική σελίδα βλέπω το προφίλ άλλου χρήστη (SV1EDG)

----------


## moutoulos

Αν βγείς απο την αυτόματη σύνδεση, και βάλεις τα δικά σου (User & Pass), πάλι άλλον βλέπεις ?.

----------


## leosedf

Προφανώς μπερδεύτηκε από τα cookies. Κάνε και διαγραφή cookies από τον φυλλομετρητή σου πρώτα και μετά κάνε πάλι είσοδο στο σύστημα.

Εμένα μου το είχε κάνει μια φορά στο paypal!!!
Σπάνιο αλλά μπορεί να τύχει.

----------


## savnik

Μια από τα ίδια.





Επεξεργασία απο moutoulos:

Νίκο η φωτό σβήστηκε μετα απο παράκληση του 
μέλους, που απεικόνιζε φωτό το προφίλ του ...

----------


## goulf

Μια από τα ίδια.

----------


## moutoulos

Ειδοποίησα τον διαχειριστή να κάνει ένα ευχέλαιο. 
Παίζει να είναι και κανένας καλικάντζαρος που ξέμεινε στην "πλατφόρμα" ... απο τις γιορτές.

----------


## nestoras

Έχει νόημα να αλλάξουμε οι υπόλοιποι χρήστες τους κωδικούς μας;

----------


## angel_grig

Και σε εμενα συνεβει..εκανα 2-3 refresh και εξαφανιστηκε..

----------


## exop

τα ίδια και εδώ - μου εμφάνισε το προφίλ του gr_kyros. 
με refresh επανήλθε

----------


## Alex.137

Παιδιά και εγώ μιά από τα ίδια σύνδεση σαν Lord Vek.
Τώρα δεν ξέρω αν έχει νόημα να αλλάξουμε τους κωδικούς μας γιατί του ζήτησα επίτηδες πρόσβαση και δεν μου έδωσε. 
Και με την ανανέωση της σελίδας επανήλθε.
Τα cookies Κωνσταντίνε με το που κλείνει ο Firefox είναι ρυθμισμένος θεωρητικά να τα σβήνει το  PC ήταν κλειστό το μεσημέρι και τώρα που το άνοιξα αντίκρισα αυτές τις εικόνες.

Δεν ξέρω τι να πω, εύχομαι να είναι κάτι ανώδυνο.

----------


## kioan

Πιστεύω θα πρέπει ο admin να βάλει χέρι στην DB και να αδειάσει τον πίνακα όπου κρατάει τα session IDs.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------


## leosedf

> Πιστεύω θα πρέπει ο admin να βάλει χέρι στην DB και να αδειάσει τον πίνακα όπου κρατάει τα session IDs.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk



Γιές...........

----------


## dovegroup

Μήπως Να Το Ξανακάνει....
Δεύτερη Φορά Που Σημβάινει Σε Μια Βδομάδα Σε Μένα!!

----------


## jakektm

Εμένα σήμερα σαν electronio με εμφάνιζε.  Αλλά δεν ίσχυε,  καθώς ότι και να πατούσα μου έλεγε ότι πρέπει να συνδεθώ.

----------

